# Ifaa?



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone here interested in the IFAA in any way? As far as I know there is only one (1) sanctioned IFAA event in the US, that being the North American Field Archery Championship. It was held in Holmsted, FL for a number of years in December. Then the last one was moved to Houston, TX and held in May. I think I read it was moving back to the Everglades (smile) but I'm not sure.

I couldn't get to the Houston shoot, even though I wanted to. Florida is just too far for me to travel, and I suspect many others as well. The middle of the country seems a better bet for participation (no offense FL).

I am only aware of two differences between an IFAA event and an NFAA tourney. The shot sequence on the bunny/birdie target is shot a "Z" patern on one square (single face with four 20cm targets) and they separate Barebow Recurve and Barebow Compound. Curious to know if there are any others.

Also, is there any interest in there being any other IFAA events in the US or would it be seen as a redundency?

Dave


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

They actually make Bow Hunter Freestyle shoot bow hunting sights...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> They actually make Bow Hunter Freestyle shoot bow hunting sights...:wink:


So I couldn't use the sight I normally would use for BHFS?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

JAVI said:


> They actually make Bow Hunter Freestyle shoot bow hunting sights...:wink:



The nerve of them. (with tongue firmly planted in cheek)

Dave


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, if you have a cub shooter, he has to use *fingers *or shoot as a guest. No releases for the cubs. My kid shoots his Barnsdale Classic X with fingers, so bring'em on! LOL Probably why you won't/don't see many kids at the NAFAC.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

We shoot IFAA alot over here , going to shoot a field round tomorrow at the club 


Love the game 

WHat sort of Sights can you guys use in bhfs we must use five fixed refrence points no level and not adjusted during the round


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Looking forward to the shoot tomorrow Bruce.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

JAVI said:


> They actually make Bow Hunter Freestyle shoot bow hunting sights...:wink:


IFAA seems to say that bowhunting sights can't contain a bubble. That is the only difference I can see in the rules. 

I find it hard to find a bow hunting pin sight now without a bubble these days, I wouldn't hunt without one out here in the hills.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Had a great days shooting today , Beautiful weather and great company .

Shot not to bad considering


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*IFAA Events and Rules*

EVERYONE who is a member of NFAA is automatically a member of IFAA also, and eligible to participate in their events.

IFAA hosts World Championships in Field, Indoor, and Bowhunter formats. These events are held in alternate years (I.E. the Field is in Even numbered years, the Bowhunter in Odd numbered years, I'm not sure about the Indoor). The World Championships are also rotated around the regions of the world in a pattern.

Most regions also hold a regional championship, such as the North American Field that some have mentioned above.

Yes, there are a lot of similarities and a few differences in the divisions and styles recognized, plus a few differences in the course layout and shooting rules.

You can see all the rules, and results of past tournaments on the IFAA website here: www.ifaa-archery.org


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Nafac 2008*

The NAFAC will be held in South Florida again for 2008.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

They have a nice picture for what's allowed..notice that slider type target sights are not allowed indoors or outdoors...


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

They also have a nice easy to read rulings section here http://www.ifaa-archery.org/pages/tc_rulings.htm It sure would be nice if the NFAA rulings were so easy to find.

I think the NFAA would be world's ahead if they negotiated with the IFAA and standardize the Bowhunter FS/Unlimited class. They could meet in the middle pretty easy. The NFAA could disallow the use of anything other than a single 12" stabilizer out the front...the IFAA would allow levels. The NFAA would only recognize multipin sights for competition in BHFS with no pins removed and the IFAA would allow verticle pin sights. It then becomes more of a bowhunter class and allow the crossing between the two organizations easier.


----------

